# Idling a bit high?



## steadylaughing (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know whether or not this is a problem or normal, so I thought I'd ask here. I've noticed recently that when I first start my car, it has been idling at 1500 for about 30 seconds, then it goes down to 1000 and the engine sounds more "normal." I don't know if this has been happening all along because I only noticed it when my uncle mentioned it the first time he sat in my car to check it out. Is this normal or should I get it checked out?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

steadylaughing said:


> I don't know whether or not this is a problem or normal, so I thought I'd ask here. I've noticed recently that when I first start my car, it has been idling at 1500 for about 30 seconds, then it goes down to 1000 and the engine sounds more "normal." I don't know if this has been happening all along because I only noticed it when my uncle mentioned it the first time he sat in my car to check it out. Is this normal or should I get it checked out?


Its normal. It helps the engine warm up into closed loop quicker.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

It does that when its cold... older cars will do this for even longer. You should hear a big diesel truck in the middle of winter, they will sit there screaming at high rpm until it finally warms up.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My brother's 2012 Mazda3 idles at 2000 RPM for the first minute to warm itself faster. It's perfectly normal for our car to hold 1500 RPM for the first 20-30 seconds. 

Best way to warm up the car is to drive it. Even in really cold weather, let it idle for 20-30 seconds maximum while putting on the seatbelt or adjusting the radio. The tiny engine in this car generates little heat sitting there idling. It generates much more heat using the turbo to get it going. And for a manual transmission, it doesn't get lubricated unless it gets driven.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a remote start on mine, and my turbo screams in the morning when I start it, for like a minute, neighbors hate it haha


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

normal. i just use the remote start on every cold start, even in summer, so the rpms come down before i drive it.


----------



## steadylaughing (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

Remote start has to be, hands down, one of the best factory-implemented features/options that ever came out of Detroit (or whomever did it first). Only problem is that I wish there was a way to safely implement it on a manual. My Cruze takes forever to warm up when the temps are below 60F and I don't have the luxury of heated seats. Good thing I have a lot of extra insulation these days or it could be considerably worse! LOL


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

v8318cid said:


> Remote start has to be, hands down, one of the best factory-implemented features/options that ever came out of Detroit (or whomever did it first). Only problem is that I wish there was a way to safely implement it on a manual. My Cruze takes forever to warm up when the temps are below 60F and I don't have the luxury of heated seats. Good thing I have a lot of extra insulation these days or it could be considerably worse! LOL


i had the thermostat replaced on both my cruze's and it did help the warm up but still a pretty slow warming up compared to any other car out there. both cars wouldnt get to op temp after 25 min of driving in 35 degree temps. now it takes about 10min


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> i had the thermostat replaced on both my cruze's and it did help the warm up but still a pretty slow warming up compared to any other car out there. both cars wouldnt get to op temp after 25 min of driving in 35 degree temps. now it takes about 10min


I saw my car warm up from 40*F to 180*F in 10 minutes of 45 mph roads with several stop signs and lights this morning. It idled at 1500 RPM for 10-15 seconds while putting on the seatbelt and sunglasses, then dropped as soon as the clutch was pressed. Ahh, computer-controlled throttles!


----------

